# liquid masking



## spoker (Jun 17, 2015)

redyed a schwinn s seat,used to use masking tape,dye would run under the tape and not give a sharp edge,put liquid mask on the parting linelet it sit over nite,trimed around and removed the masking for the first color,sprayed color,took off mask when dye was dry,sharp line no run over,will also work in hard to mask paint areas,let dry,use an exacto knife or single edge razr blade to trim


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 17, 2015)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## spoker (Jun 17, 2015)

very pleased with the first try,i guess body shops are using this instead of tape and paper,u mask with this,trim,paint,hose off with water as water dissolves liquid mask,really cuts down on masking time and not all that tape and paper to dispose of,the liquid mask im using came from my local hobby shop,you can brush it on or spray it with your air brush or detail gun,it will be opaque untill dry,dries overnight,when dry you can see where a line is if you want to do a 2 color deal,i can see with some practice there will be alot of things to do with this,postin a pic off the s seat i did,gonna trim out the S tommorow,oh ya the stuff was way more expensive on amazon then the hobby sop,mine was $7.75


----------



## spoker (Jun 17, 2015)

and there is more,sorry computor burp


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 17, 2015)

*Fineline*

You can also use Fineline tape.....I tested on an old seat (could have been better if I took more time, also I need to find a flat sheen paint)


----------



## spoker (Jun 17, 2015)

missing the point,yours looks good but it has the delema that i wanted to get away from,any tape will not gointo the vinyl grain and prevent the dye from leaving one color of paint from seepimg into the 2nd color,liquid mask will allow you to make curves and angles thatyou cant do with paint


----------

